# Ecuador pictures



## Lars Pedersen (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi

I will post some pictures from the Ecuador trip last month.
This first one is a test to see if the pictures turn up at all 

How do I get bigger pictures, and higher quality ? Do I have to host them on another server ?


Lars


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Lars,

Thanks for posting those photos; that besseae has very nice petal width! We look forward to seeing the rest of the photos from the trip!

Thanks,


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2010)

Lars Pedersen said:


> Hi
> 
> I will post some pictures from the Ecuador trip last month.
> This first one is a test to see if the pictures turn up at all
> ...



Most of us use either Photobucket or ImageShack for that reason. They are both free.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Lars...! Are those all phrags in the last picture??


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 25, 2010)

The rock face looks very wet. Is there a constant trickle of water? I have my bessae standing in water with my Disa. I noticed a root emerging from the bottom of the pot into the water tray... I take it it is happy. 

Did anyone else see the seed pods on the bessae in the 2nd pic. If only someone had tucked one into their pocket...

Nice photos. I'm looking forward to the rest.


----------



## e-spice (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow - I loved seeing those! Please post more if you have them!

e-spice


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi
Thanks 


Yes notice the seedpods..... and all the small seedlings on the other picture 

I have got lots of pictures.

I will post - and hopefuly in a better resolution - all you want to see.
Lots of pictures of other orchids and forest too if you want to see  (more than 2000 :wink: )

Lars


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2010)

Yay! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 26, 2010)

Always interesting to see those species in _situ_ thanks!


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks for the shots!

that first one is almost like a OZ besseae in the petals


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> that first one is almost like a OZ besseae in the petals



Yes, very round for a wild plant!


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 26, 2010)

Tak for billederne !

Det må ha været en spændende tur ?


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 26, 2010)

Great stuff! Lets see more......not sure about 2000 more though!:rollhappy:


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi
I will try again with better quality of pictures.








And the whole plant,,, notice the growthhabit






And a small colony of plants... the lower one in bud






And yet another colony.






All the plants are from the same location close to Chiguinda in Ecuador. 

Not too may in flower at the time we were there, but the important thing was to see them in situ... that was big for me. 

It was an amazing trip. It is not my last.

Both besseae and dalessamdroi grow at this locatiom, so are we seeing hybrids on the picture ? ..... I mean the growthhabit combined with the very round petals... I dont know 


I will post more pictures later.


Lars


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Nov 28, 2010)

Here are 2 more pictures, notice the growthhabit on this one






They just love to climb on the wet rock 







Lars


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 28, 2010)

Those on-site pics are great, thanks a lot for sharing them!!!! Were all of those rocks wet? Jean


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Nov 28, 2010)

What do you think of this one ?
Is manzuri known in this color , like a tiny schlimii ??






(the big ugly one is me)






No wonder new species keep poping up... that is a lot of steep slopes covered with forrest 







Lars


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2010)

Lars Pedersen said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Both besseae and dalessamdroi grow at this locatiom, so are we seeing hybrids on the picture ? ..... I mean the growthhabit combined with the very round petals... I dont know
> ...



Do you have any pictures of dalesandroi? If they are both found that close to each other, then it tends to discount species status as opposed to just local forms.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2010)

If that is manzuri, it sure looks like schlimii!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2010)

THanx for sharing these fotos also. I think it's a schlimii also.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 29, 2010)

More really nice pics. Thanks Lars


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 30, 2010)

We've been to this area around Chiguinda several times, and if a pure colony of d'alessandroi exists there it is very well hidden. Most of what we saw were either straight Ecuadorean besseae or the natural hybrid Phrag. Jersey (besseae x d'alessandroi). I suppose it is possble that more isolated pockets of d'alessandori still exist far from the road, but they are not readily accessible. We also visited the Ecuagenera greenhouses when we were in Ecuador and saw many Phrag. d'alessandroi in bloom in a separate bed in Gualaceo. There were a few plants labelled Phrag. d'alessandroi `Classic Form' that I would consider to be true d'alessandroi - the majority looked more to me like the natural hybrid Jersey.

Thanks,


----------



## John M (Nov 30, 2010)

Hmmm? Interesting, Tom. I've always wanted to order a d'alessandroi from Ecuagenera; but, I wonder if they ship the ones that might be the hybrid, or if they ship the "classic form". I definitely would NOT want the hybrid. I want the pure "classic" species.

There seems to be quite a variation in plant habit in Lar's photographs. Some have a very ascencing habit and some don't. Some have very tight flowering bracts and some have lots of stem inbetween. It seems to me that this group of plants is made up mostly of natural hybrids; each one with varying degrees of each species in it's background.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi John,

When I was there, most of that habitat appeared to be made up of the natural hybrid, although there may still be pockets of the true species once you travel a few hundred yards in from the road (not an easy task). I would love to have the time to thoroughly explore that area, but it's a rough climb once you get away from the road. Most of that habitat is made up of black granite rock with abundant seepage, so plenty of opportunity to fall if you lose your footing. FYI - Sam Tsui has seedlings of the true species and can deliver in Canada. Not sure what he charges.


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi both of you 

I will post some more pictures tomorow.... 
thanks both


Lars


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2010)

Sadiste!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 30, 2010)

Great pics...!!!


----------



## John M (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks Tom.....and thanks Lars. 'Would love to see more! Natural hybrid or not, they're still awesome wild growing slippers!


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Dec 1, 2010)

Here are a few more flowershapes... not the best pictures (I will bring a SLR camera next time)

















These plants looks alot like dalessandroi plants wide leaves, growth close together... but I dont know ?






What do you think guys ?


Lars


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 1, 2010)

If those are dalessandroi then I wonder whether we are just seeing the natural variation within bessae?


----------



## chrismende (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks! these are really fun to look at.


----------

